
Automation for dummies - skatkov
http://www.skylup.com/automation-for-dummies
======
PaulHoule
I wanted to like this article but found it a little thin.

I would not say that "integration testing is a scam". Yes, you can get in
trouble that way, but automated acceptance testing can catch the overwhelming
majority of faults that actually turn up.

